# FireFox ASX Search Plugin



## beaua (16 August 2007)

I recently made a plug-in that just searches the ASX for the stocks you want for Firefox, just as the google plugin works etc!

If you wish to try it out you can download it at;
www.mojd.com/asx/ASX_FireFox_Plugin.zip

Just follow the instructions and hay presto!


----------



## motion (16 August 2007)

Thanks I'm happy to test it out will give you some feedback !!


----------

